# R-15 remote



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Last year, a customer gave me an R-15 receiver he was going to throw away after an upgrade, but he didn't give me a remote with it.

Last week, someone else I do business with said her Sony TIVO (with a peanut remote) bit the dust. I told her I had an old R-15 somewhere she could have if I could find it, but then I remembered that I didn't have a remote for it.

What does this receiver use for a remote? I have some spare DirecTV "white" remotes and Hughes HAH remotes, as well as some UDC 3, 4, and 6 device universal replacement remotes.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Directv RC models are standard issue(that white faced thing).


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

You don't even have to program the "White Remote" for the R15. just restore it to it's default settings....


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

All of the "current" DirecTV remotes (the white ones with the "RC" model number in the upper left hand corner) will operate the R15 DVR. Even the earliest "RC 16" will work but won't have an extensive list of TV's it operates as the newest ones.

Even the current DirecTV RF remote will operate the R15 DVR, but the DVR has to be configured for it via it's setup menu.

Check out the DirecTV web site for instructions on resetting the remote to factory default or setting it up to control other components.


----------



## MPBsr (Apr 13, 2008)

Man, did I screw up a friends remote.

He has the RC23 with a Directv Plus.

I tried to program it for RF and turned it off (Receiver) since it wasn't responding and appeared frozen. (poss I cleared out the existing code)

Anyway, we tried to go to the factory default setting and it still wouldn't program the remote. After resetting it to factory I was able to program the TV part and sound/mute does work.

We called Directv customer service last night and they're going to send out a new remote and claim it will be programmed for his Directv Plus DVR automatically. 

Isn't there a access code I can try to reprogram the RC23? Unfort, when looking in the book, I don't see anything for a R15-500.

Thanks


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

To turn the IR back on on the Rc23 remote:

1. dtv
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9 6 1
4. press CH DOWN


----------



## MPBsr (Apr 13, 2008)

Edmund said:


> To turn the IR back on on the Rc23 remote:
> 
> 1. dtv
> 2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
> ...


I think he tried that this morning and it didn't work.

Isn't there a 5 digit code to re-program the remote for the R15-500?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

once the directv device on the remote is again emitting IR, the code to use is 00001.


----------



## MPBsr (Apr 13, 2008)

Edmund said:


> once the directv device on the remote is again emitting IR, the code to use is 00001.


So he should try the 961 and then the set up code of 00001?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes, but if both don't work, then the R15 receiver itself is set to RF mode, and since you don't have a RF remote theres no way to communicate with the receiver. To remedy that you will have to use the front panel keys on the R15 get it back to IR mode:

1. menu> settings> setup> remote> IR/RF

2. you will see either IR or RF, click whichever to reveal both

3. choose IR, the remote programmed with code 00001 should control it.

4. exit the menu


----------



## MPBsr (Apr 13, 2008)

Edmund said:


> Yes, but if both don't work, then the R15 receiver itself is set to RF mode, and since you don't have a RF remote theres no way to communicate with the receiver. To remedy that you will have to use the front panel keys on the R15 get it back to IR mode:
> 
> 1. menu> settings> setup> remote> IR/RF
> 
> ...


The receiver was never set to RF (I think).

Let me tell you what I did yesterday.

I went into menu/settings for the remote. I clicked on IR/RF settings and after that I'm positive I hit Mute/Select. Then realized that I needed the 5 digit code. So I tried to get out of it and everything froze. Ended up just turning off the receiver and back on, hoping the remote would work.

Unfort, it did not.

Isn't the RC23 a RF remote?


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

MPBsr said:


> The receiver was never set to RF (I think).
> 
> Let me tell you what I did yesterday.
> 
> ...


The RC23 is not an RF remote. If you ever wonder if a white D* remote is RF or not, look for the FCC ID sticker on the back.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Use the keys on the front of the DVR to set it back to IR, reset the remote if need be, it will work!


----------



## MPBsr (Apr 13, 2008)

SDizzle said:


> The RC23 is not an RF remote. If you ever wonder if a white D* remote is RF or not, look for the FCC ID sticker on the back.


Sounds good.

I'll pass this info to him and hopefully it'll work.

Thanks for your help and of course I'll report back here.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Glad we can help......good luck....let us know.


----------



## MPBsr (Apr 13, 2008)

Great news.

Resetting the receiver directly to IR had the remote working again.

I really want to thank those who helped me out.

Don't know how much I'll be posting here now, but I'm def saving this site.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

And, if it were an RF remote, you'd need to attach an RF antenna to use it.


----------



## MPBsr (Apr 13, 2008)

qwerty said:


> And, if it were an RF remote, you'd need to attach an RF antenna to use it.


I thought about that today.

I'm pissed at Directv for not having me try the set-up last night directly on the receiver and a little at myself for not thinking about it.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

MPBsr said:


> I thought about that today.
> 
> I'm pissed at Directv for not having me try the set-up last night directly on the receiver and a little at myself for not thinking about it.


Hee hee! The base of knowledge on this system exceeds even the best customer service rep at DirecTV so like you said be sure to put DBSTALK.COM in your browser's FAVORITES list!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> Hee hee! The base of knowledge on this system exceeds even the best customer service rep at DirecTV so like you said be sure to put DBSTALK.COM in your browser's FAVORITES list!


Favorites?!? It's my Home Page! :grin:

- Merg


----------

